#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  IELTS for a job in foreign countries

## studyabroadlife

This is a standardized test for the English language designed specifically for foreign speakers who wish to work and migrate in an English-speaking environment. Not only this, the IELTS language certificate can open doors to professional opportunities in many institutions and places in the world where English is used.

See More: IELTS for a job in foreign countries

----------


## codybene

> This is a standardized test for the English language designed specifically for foreign speakers who wish to work and migrate in an **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]-speaking environment. Not only this, the IELTS language certificate can open doors to professional opportunities in many institutions and places in the world where English is used.



Definitely, I took the IELTS not long ago as it was an requirement. Got 7.5 overall and the requirement minimum was 6.5.

----------

